# Question about introducing characters in a screenplay



## Sock (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, so I've written this new opening for my screenplay and in it the protagonist's voice is first heard through a radio, he remains unseen/off camera for the first few minutes.

My question is this: Do I say who the voice belongs to and provide a character description like I normally would? Or do I just call him "Voice on Radio" until he is revealed? 

Keep in mind this opening actually happens near the end of my storyline, (chronologically speaking), and to explain my characters situation at this point in the story would be complicated and would really hurt the flow of the script.

If you need more details about the character to answer my question, just ask.


----------



## silverwriter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm no screenplay expert, but I would keep the character's name the same whether he is on stage or only heard through a radio. Just distinguish between the two by having Character Guy [_voice heard through radio_] or Character Guy [_offstage, voice heard through radio_]

I'm not sure, beyond that.


----------



## Pandora's Head (Mar 20, 2009)

My advice would be to write your first draft so the reader gets the reveal.

This would be ammended for technicalities at a later stage. If your reveal is worth something don't throw it away....your first draft is a long way from a shooting draft and not something to worry about now.

FADE UP:

A MAN'S VOICE blah blah....

blah blah...we pan across the room to a DAB RADIO on the counter and it becomes clear the MAN'S VOICE is coming from the speakers.

or something....


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 24, 2009)

A good rule of thumb on what to put on character lines is to think of movie credits.

You don't often see the same actor credited as JIM  and also as SPOOKY VOICE OUTSIDE or whatever.   You see JIM-AGE 12  because it's a different actor.

Just a guideline, but it helps unsnarl issues like this.

DON'T get cute with "reveals" and such.   Your audience isn't reading the script, they're seeing the movie and have no idea what the script said.  It's really pointless trying to hide information from the producers and such, right?

I would handle it like:

JIM MEGAGEEK
(On radio)
Hey, I'm on the radio

then

Holding the microphone and looking pleased with himself is JIM MEGAGEEK, early twenties uber-dork trying to dress like an executive.


----------



## Screenplay Readers (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree absolutely with Lin.

The idea is to make the script as easy to understand as possible, so that nobody gets lost while reading it.

State the character's name when introducing him, even if only introducing him OS.

When we actually SEE him, then give us the quick description.

JIM
(OS)
We're in for it now!

then when we see him:

JIM (16) - lanky, wearing a sloppy t-shirt - stands at the door, holding his pocket knife.  This is the voice we heard earlier on the radio.

Little tips like "This is the voice we heard earlier" are your call.  I find it best to use them extremely extremely sparingly.

Your job is to help the reader along, without getting them bogged down in over-detailed nonsense.

Brian
Screenplay Readers


----------

